# Good Tuning Laptop???



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Like the title says, I'm looking for a good tuning laptop to use with my maestro tuning suite. Any suggestions.


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

One that has Window and can hold charge for more than an hour!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> One that has Window and can hold charge for more than an hour!


Pretty much. You don't need anything specific, unless you want a smaller laptop since our interiors aren't the roomiest. :laugh:


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

A MacBook Air running parallels is a nice setup.. But that's just me


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

Boulderhead said:


> A MacBook Air running parallels is a nice setup.. But that's just me


Too fancy IMO! Ideal is a cheap bulky laptop that can take a lot of physical abuse (dump it under the passenger seat and pick it up when needed). I also think the bigger screened ones helps when logging/tuning solo (like I do most of the time). Just my personal opinion on what works as a dedicated tuning tool!


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Too fancy IMO! Ideal is a cheap bulky laptop that can take a lot of physical abuse (dump it under the passenger seat and pick it up when needed). I also think the bigger screened ones helps when logging/tuning solo (like I do most of the time). Just my personal opinion on what works as a dedicated tuning tool!


Bigger screen for sure if you're going to be doing anything in the car. I usually complete the logs and head home for analysis. If you're Maestro though and plan on tuning, the bigger screen is a must.


----------



## EuroSpic_TT (Apr 24, 2012)

a buddy of mine had problems with maestro nd windows 8, just throwing that out there


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I have a few (I'm an IT guy) but the one I use the most is an old T42 I got for free. Bought a battery off eBay for $15 - it lasts for four hours of use. I always keep it in my car and it's charged and ready to go whenever which IMO is the most important thing.

Run Windows XP, required tuning software and absolutely nothing else at all. Will keep the speed up.

Screen size is important. Do not get a netbook or something small.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Bought a battery off eBay for $15 - it lasts for four hours of use.


I got a power inverter for the cost of your battery. It lasts as long as the car runs.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

20v master said:


> I got a power inverter for the cost of your battery. It lasts as long as the car runs.


Got one of those too, doesn't help when the TT doesn't have a cig lighter!


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had great luck with refurbushed computers. Dell, HP, Walmart, Costco all sell them.


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

I've got an Ancient HP laptop with a Pentium III 1.13 ghz processor. WinXP Pro and 1gb ram. Runs any diagnostic software I can throw at it. VAG-COM, WinOLS, Tuner Pro etc. 15.6" screen so it's easy to see. 

I do turn off the Antivirus program ( Avira ) however when I run it. Speeds things up dramatically.

Oh yeah...it was free. I did upgrade the memory for $15 ( E-Bay ) and installed a new battery $30 (E-Bay )


----------



## Boulderhead (Oct 21, 2012)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> Too fancy IMO! Ideal is a cheap bulky laptop that can take a lot of physical abuse (dump it under the passenger seat and pick it up when needed). I also think the bigger screened ones helps when logging/tuning solo (like I do most of the time). Just my personal opinion on what works as a dedicated tuning tool!


Touche good sir.. maybe I should pay attention to the topic  As a dedicated tuning machine.. an Air is :screwy: If only I had enough free time to not need the work machine on hand at all times, even when im wrenching


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

EuroSpic_TT said:


> a buddy of mine had problems with maestro nd *windows 8*, just throwing that out there


Theres your problem.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Got one of those too, doesn't help when the TT doesn't have a cig lighter!


Ditched the ashtray, left the cig ligher in mine.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replys fellas:beer:

As far as memory and ram and all that other stuff I know nothing about, is there a minimum I should try and stay above?


----------



## Chickenman35 (Jul 28, 2006)

Dowski12 said:


> Thanks for the replys fellas:beer:
> 
> As far as memory and ram and all that other stuff I know nothing about, is there a minimum I should try and stay above?


Depends on Operating system. To keep it simple. You do not want Windows 8. You do not need Windows 7.

*Best OS for a " Tuning Laptop " is WinXP * as DougLoBue mentioned. Give it 1gb of Ram and it will be as happy as a Pig in mud. Give it 2gb of Ram and it will be as happy as a Pig in S**T .

You should be able to pick up a decent used Laptop for your use for under a $100 at any used computer shop. Anything 5 years old or newer will be more than sufficient ( My ancient HP was built in 2001 ). Tuning software is simple stuff for a computer. This is where less is more. 

Gaming and Video editing are what drive the industry for faster and more powerful systems. You don't need anything fancy for a tuning computer.


----------

